# Starting to hate my therapist



## vszlte (Jun 17, 2013)

I have so many bottled up resentful feelings towards my therapist, that now I actually feel like I hate her. I think I've been suppressing it for a long time.

Sometimes I get this feeling she secretly resents me and makes subtle digs at me. I will say something serious and then she replies in a quite sarcastic way that I think is not helpful in a therapeutic setting. Thing is, I can't be 100% sure if I'm imagining it or what. 

Recently I've barely talked about my inner feelings with her and just end up chatting meaningless small talk during our sessions. 

I have no idea how to talk to her about this.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

You're probably imagining it.........but, it obviously isn't working out. I think you should get another therapist. Otherwise, tell her how you feel. You're there to get better not discuss the weather.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Before I met a great psychiatrist, I experienced something very similar to you with my school psychologist.

He seems to be a deluded optimist. Whenever I have a genuine problem, he would shoot it down and pretend that they do not exist. If I don't swallow some of his poor advices, he would start acting childish.

It's great that I finally met a true professional who understands some of my real problems and disorders. 
I would recommend that you switch therapists.


----------



## fair sprite (Feb 9, 2014)

I have been to a lot of therapists over the years. It took me a long time to find the right one. If it isn't working for you I would look for another like the others have said. Good luck!


----------

